# Augustus Strong-Systematic Theology



## Mayflower (Jun 17, 2007)

Has anyone read or can give his thoughts/views of Systematic Theology by Augustus Strong ?


----------



## bookslover (Jun 17, 2007)

Really, really super-tiny print...


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 17, 2007)

It's available from Google Books.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 18, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> It's available from Google Books.



But is it a great (baptist) systematic theological book, is it like a must to have ?


----------



## JM (Jun 18, 2007)

Save your money on that one.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 18, 2007)

JM said:


> Save your money on that one.



So it'not worthy to buy ?


----------



## Ivan (Jun 18, 2007)

Strong was not reformed.


----------



## JM (Jun 18, 2007)

If you have extra cash and want to build a library, go for it, if you want 'Reformed' baptist theological works try here where you can pick up the works of John Gill and others.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 18, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Strong was not reformed.




I read the next qoute:
"......Augustus H. Strong was a *reformed Baptist *and president and professor of Biblical theology at the Rochester Theological Seminary. His 3-volume Systematic Theology is a classic work still widely used and cited......"

http://www.ccel.org/store/logos/strong

Why do you not consider him as a non-reformed ?


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 18, 2007)

JM said:


> If you have extra cash and want to build a library, go for it, if you want 'Reformed' baptist theological works try here where you can pick up the works of John Gill and others.



I love the re-prints of standard bearer baptist press, i have some books from them !!!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jun 18, 2007)

As a presbyterian I cannot recommend it, although it is a standard-orthodox (as I recall) work. However, his chapter on "The evils of infant-baptism" is, in my opinion filled with sloppy exegesis, and more of a charicature of true paedo-baptism than a scholarly critique.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 18, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> So it'not worthy to buy ?



If you want a Reformed baptist theology, Wayne Grudem's is the best. It is easier to read, sounder theology (for the most part  ), and you would use it more often.


----------

